# Leaking double tap valves EHEIM 115



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi guys,

one of the two double tap valves of my eheim 115 is leaking....i checked the valve and its seems fine w/out any defects...i cant seem to figure out why its leaking.:icon_cry: 
Help!

Raz


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

OH KAY! i just fixed it, i wound it tight and it seems to have stopped leaking...but theres still air bubbless coming out of the outtake pipe and its makin lotta noise! cant seem to figure out whatrs wrong!:icon_cry:


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

bubbless,

Those bubbles are coming from the canister, not likely the quick-disconnect valves. Depending on how well you filled the canister to begin with, those bubble may persist for a day or two.....

....I'm assuming you have just set up your filter for the 1st time....??


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

How closely did you check it? I just ask that based on the fact I had a double tap connector that would drip/dribble when closed and disconnected from the filter, turned out there was a hairline crack that I missed over and over again when checking the connector. It wasn't holding the hose side tight enough onto the connector side -- I could pull it apart with just a little effort.

It shouldn't be making lots of noise though... lots of noise usually means not enough water in the canister to have the impeller submerged, at least that's usually the cause for me. If it's pumping water though, that isn't the problem.


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

Unirda, this is not the first time im setting it up :tongue: ...but ihave never had this problem b4


indiboi, i think you are prolly right. I checked my disconnect vavle again it it seems to be drip leaking...it was working fine yesterday morning...neways i just re wound it really really tight and its still leaking!and there seems to be no hairline crack!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

. OK, bubbless - I understand better, now. Sounds like the problem is, in fact, an improper seal - possibly a failing o-ring? Or maybe the valve is being torqued on, creating a small breach in the seal?

That's the best I can come up with. Hope your get 'er to stop dripping.


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

its still dripping...so i disconnected it and resorted to my aquaclear...which part of the disconnect valve do i have to reorder? cuz i cant seem to figure out WTF is wrong!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

You can only purchase the entire disconnect. They arent too expensive..


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I have also experienced leaking double tap connectors on 2 brand new EHEIM Classic units. Kinda disconcerting. Have contacted EHEIM but have not heard back from them yet.

I am tempted to just use regular ball valves joined with a short piece of tubing to substitute for the double taps.

-Charlie


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

trackhazard said:


> I have also experienced leaking double tap connectors on 2 brand new EHEIM Classic units. Kinda disconcerting. Have contacted EHEIM but have not heard back from them yet.
> 
> I am tempted to just use regular ball valves joined with a short piece of tubing to substitute for the double taps.
> 
> -Charlie


I'm assuming there's still warentee, I called up eheim cause the rubber o ring that came with my filter was damaged (looked like someone took a bite out of it) and it was missing a part. They responded immediately and sent the parts out right away

I just needed to e-mail a copy of my receipt to them for proof of purchase
I contacted [email protected]

Raymond


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I purchased my filters at BigAls and contacted them first. They sent me out replacement double taps but both were leaky. At this point, I feel its a manufacturer's problem and not the vendor's. That email address was the one I contacted.

Maybe I should try calling instead as you seem to have gotten a better response.

Charlie


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

One thing I realized, (this will probably sound stupid) don't call them during lunch time.

I left the call on speaker phone while doing other things, but at first the automatic voice system said (you're next in line, approx. 2 mins till your turn) then after a few minutes it kept going up, 10 minutes, 20 minutes, 30 minuts, 45 minutes, i was going to hang up but fortuantly after 15 min.s waiting finally someone picked up and said, oh noone is in the office during lunch time and they put that message on for 60 minutes till they all come back.

Well learned the hard way, fortuantly, it was speaker phone, if i were waiting for their whole lunch break i'd go nuts!

Raymond


----------



## bubbless (Nov 19, 2006)

I FORGOT TO CHECK THIS THREAD AND THANX SO MUCH GUYS...after readint he thread now, I FINALLY REALIZED AFTER 3 MONTHS THAT ALL I HAD TO DO WAS CALL UP FOSTERS AND ASK THEM FOR A REPLACEMENT SINCE THEY HAVE A SPECIAL CONTRACTwith eheim to give replacement to their customers.....so hopefully they will call me back with good news...=):bounce:


----------



## atrius (Apr 10, 2008)

I also had a leaky new double tap, but on close inspection I saw that the O ring was dry. A bit of vaseline on the balls and the O ring and it doesn't leak any more. Eheim does make & sell a special silicone based lubricant for the seals and double taps but I've never seen it at my LFSs (mostly Big Al's retail stores) although I'm sure they can order it. On the website Eheim does recommend that you use either their lube or vaseline to correct dry seals or sticky ball valves.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I personally believe that Eheims lubricant is just plain old vaseline. However, it is a specially designed German engineered vaseline.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

I always thought the lubricant was something non-petroleum based. It doesn't make much sense to use a petroleum based lubricant on rubber seals, or so I was taught in health class oh so many years ago!

Dave


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

The Eheim lubricant isn't vaseline, it's silicone grease... one can buy a little tub of it at the home improvement store. Vaseline will work, but for most o-rings it will degrade the material over time.


----------



## atrius (Apr 10, 2008)

DaveS: true, but very little goes a long way to soften the seal and cause it to expand.

imeridian: also true, but there are different grades of silicone lubricant some of which are food grade and others which aren't. I don't know what Eheim's lube is, but it may or may not be comparable in composition to what you can get at Home Depot/Rona/Lowes.


----------



## 29GallonRookie (May 22, 2008)

"it is a specially designed German engineered vaseline."
HAHA


----------

